# G17 vs G19 for IWB carry



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I've been carrying my Beretta 92 IWB for a few weeks and am quite used to it. I picked up a Kel-Tec PF9 for deeper concealment but its definitely not a pocket gun (P3AT or LCP wouldve been a better choice). So as I'm sliding it into my waistband (holstered of course) I'm thinking, if I am going to carry IWB, something with a bit more capacity makes more sense. I really like the Beretta, but its pretty heavy. So I started thinking Glock. I have always loved the G17, and I know that the G26 is too small. But is there a significant frame size difference between a G17 and G19? I've read the specs - .5" smaller in height and weight it seems, but from those who have carried both - does the G19 make that much difference IWB?


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

carry a G19 with an extra G17 mag as backup. I really like the size of the G19 better then the G17


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I also chose a Model 19 over the model 17. I am not sure if the objective measurements of weight and length are that much different, but the 19 just seemed to fit me and my CCW needs better. I don't believe that you will be upset with either option.


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well i had a 23(same size as 19)now my new carry gun is a 27(same size as 26)Although i dont like the subs without some kind of extension.Since your looking at 9mm the +1 extension is lower cut than the 40.Also if you go +0 extension it will be flush as a normal mag would except for a flap in the front...


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I have carried both a 17 and 19 IWB, and I prefer the 19. The shorter grip is not as hard to conceal and the shorter barrel if more comfortable to carry.

I do prefer OWB carry as most semi-auto I have tried have been a little too wide to be completely comfortable to carry IWB.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Ptarmigan said:


> I do prefer OWB carry as most semi-auto I have tried have been a little too wide to be completely comfortable to carry IWB.


Well, I carry a little extra "packaging" around the mid-section so even a full-size frame slides between my fluff and belt.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I think the G19 would be the best option. I carry IWB or OWB, and tried my G17 IWB, and it's not really doable for me under a plain t-shirt while the G19 and G27 are well concealed.


----------



## Doc Amentler (Dec 29, 2008)

I've carried a G19 for years and love it. In the right holster it's very comfortable and concealable under a light cover garment.


----------



## jfrink2 (Apr 8, 2007)

Ptarmigan said:


> I have carried both a 17 and 19 IWB, and I prefer the 19. The shorter grip is not as hard to conceal and the shorter barrel if more comfortable to carry.
> 
> I do prefer OWB carry as most semi-auto I have tried have been a little too wide to be completely comfortable to carry IWB.


Ptarmigan, do you have a pick of you carrying your gun in your IWB holster? I am planning to start carrying daily and I'm trying to decide if I should get a G19 (I love the way it shoots) or to get something I can conceal better like a Ruger LCP or Kel-Tec PF9.

I'd prefer to carry IWB but I'm not sure if the G19 is suited for that. I'm 6ft 185lbs.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

jfrink2 said:


> .... or to get something I can conceal better like a Ruger LCP or Kel-Tec PF9.
> 
> I'd prefer to carry IWB but I'm not sure if the G19 is suited for that. I'm 6ft 185lbs.


You certainly don't want to count on an LCP for daily carry. It makes an excellent BUG , but, not primary carry. I would suggest that you go with the G19 since you are comfortable with it. Trust in what you carry is a major consideration. Ptarmigan is right in that some of the double stack poly's can be uncomfortable due to thickness, but, you can dress accordingly and they're really not that bad. I'm 6 ft. 215 lbs and I carry an XD 45C daily with no issues. Just my .02.:smt033


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I have carried both and prefer the G19. I would say yes the shortened grip does make a difference for concealment. I use a thin kydex IWB holster from Fist with a J hook and it is reasonably comfortable and the Kydex weighs next to nothing. No getting around the width and squarish shape of the Glock though if that concerns you. I will say the G19/G23 size represents one of the most size efficient packages available. Only one arguably better I can think of is the P99 also 15 +1 round capacity and 4" barrel.

As a fellow fan of the 92FS Dynamik, I've got to suggest you try it out in a belly band. Instead of weight hanging off a belt it distributes the weight more evenly and pins it between your side and belt line. I have used this combo before and it is a good way to carry the 92FS. I think many don't like belly bands due to comfort issues but if worn properly (top BB seam even with pants top seam) placing the band front under the stomache instead of stretched out over it I at least find it easy to get used to. $20 to $30 for a decent BB is cheaper than $500+ for a new gun. Unless of course you just need a good excuse to talk yourself into another quality handgun in which case I say rock on brother, rock on.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

jfrink2, I can use any holster I choose. I do carry IWB sometimes but it is not always comfortable The 19 is O.K. for IWB, and I know that a lot of people carry one that way with no problems. I seem to be able to conceal the 19 as well in the right OWB holster as IWB. 

To be honest, I do not carry my 19 all that much as I prefer to carry my S&W 640. 

The 19 is a great gun, and even if I could carry something else more comfortably I would still choose the 19.


----------

